
Wall St. Computers Read and Trade on the News  - aaw
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/22/technology/22trading.html
======
joshu
Jesus. An almost completely uninformed article.

------
narrator
It's a little like a communist central planners dream come true... Have a
giant computer make all the decisions in the economy faster than a human
could.

------
anigbrowl
Why, this sounds like a brilliant idea, immune from failure. A recipe for
stability if ever I've seen one.

